

A short history of Raspberry Pi by Eben Upton - PopTech Talk - darkof
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1898

======
freehunter
I'm quite turned off the Raspberry Pi right now. I ordered one the day after
they went on sale. Got an email in July that it would be coming to me with 12
week shipping. Last week I got an email that the shipping was delayed 8 weeks.

